

Judge Who Provided Legal Basis for Drone Strikes on Americans to be Confirmed - rpm4321
http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/politics/2014/05/20/david-barron-author-controversial-drone-memo-looks-likely-for-confirmation-appeals-court-democrats-say/sC0PW4fmoaN9qgaWWxHUTL/story.html

======
higherpurpose
Obama also appointed as federal judge in NY someone who was general counsel at
FBI prior to that and was advocating _legal backdoors_ in technology products.
I don't remember her name, but Chris Soghoian from ACLU talks about it in some
of his speeches.

The administration has fallen, Congress has fallen, and now they are trying to
subvert the Courts and justice system, too, by appointing this type of people
as judges.

